# Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid. Finale Champions. 28 maggio 2016. Tv.



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Ultimo atto della Champions League 2015/2016. Come due anni, la finale sarà nientepopodimeno che il derby di Madrid. Atletico contro Real.

Atletico - Madrid - Real Madrid, finale di Champions 2016, si disputerà sabato 28 maggio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. 

L'Atletico Madrid, in semifinale, ha eliminato i super favoriti del Bayern Monaco. Il Real Madrid ha fatto fuori il Manchester City.

Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta su Mediaset (in chiaro probabilmente su Canale 5) alle ore 20:45 di sabato 28 maggio 2016.


Seguiranno news, aggiornamenti e commenti sulla partita.

Le formazioni
*

REAL MADRID (4-3-3): *Navas; Carvajal, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All.: Zidane


*ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): *Oblak; Juanfran, Savic, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Gabi, Fernandez, Koke; Griezmann, Torres. All.: Simeone


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2016)

Simeone ed i suoi si meritano la CL. Hanno fatto fuori Barca e Bayern. Il Real si è costruito la sua finale grazie alla UEFA


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico è arrivato in finale eliminando le due squadre più forti d'Europa, il Real invece ha praticamente avuto un cammino da Europa League. Se il Dio del Calcio esiste devono vincere i colchoneros, se lo meritano per il grande lavoro svolto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Maggio 2016)

Forza Real!!!


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2016)

Come Milan - Liverpool


----------



## Aragorn (4 Maggio 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come Milan - Liverpool



Oppure Barcellona - Manchester Utd (in quel caso però ha vinto sempre la stessa squadra )


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2016)

Al di là dei discorsi (in parte legittimi) sul Cholismo e sul catenaccio, questa Champions la stramerita l'Atletico. Sarebbe una piccola ingiustizia se vincesse di nuovo il Real.
Comunque gara sulla carta equilibratissima. Da 50 e 50. Forse un pelino favorito il Real...


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2016)

Vincerà l'Atletico Madrid, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincerà l'Atletico Madrid, come è giusto che sia.



Quoto, farò il tifo per loro. Da notare come abbiamo perso ufficialmente il numero di finali giocate come squadre di Milano nel complessivo. Le squadre di Madrid hanno totalizzato 11 finali contro le 10 nostre con quelle della sfinter.


----------



## DannySa (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma vogliamo parlare del percorso del Real in Champions?
Real Roma (cioè i perdenti per eccellenza)
Real Wolfsburg (vabbè, questi erano talmente forti che si sono mangiati un 2-0 come niente)
Real City (quelli che vinceranno una Champions forse tra 150 anni, forse, quarti in Premiere League senza brillare).

Scherziamo? una roba paurosa, probabilmente se avessero beccato il Bayern andavano a casa perché in difesa non sono granché, soprattutto come fase difensiva.
Babbè, contenti loro.
Anzi contenti i iuventini che forse quest'anno avevano più chance di vincere la coppa ma si sono ca.a.i in mano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2016)

Hala madrid!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare del percorso del Real in Champions?
> Real Roma (cioè i perdenti per eccellenza)
> Real Wolfsburg (vabbè, questi erano talmente forti che si sono mangiati un 2-0 come niente)
> Real City (quelli che vinceranno una Champions forse tra 150 anni, forse, quarti in Premiere League senza brillare).
> ...



godo ancora di più per questo percorso


----------



## Dany20 (4 Maggio 2016)

Questa è una bella rivincita per l'Atletico. Aldilà di questo onore a questa squadra che merita senza dubbio la vittoria. Forza Cholo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Maggio 2016)

Chissà che starà pensando il retrocedente Ciccio Benitez


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2016)

Il milan del ciclo ancelotti avrebbe vinto questa edizione della champions passeggiando.
Per me vince l'atletico. Facile!!!!
Ragazzi c'è il rischio che anche la finale dell'E.L sia tutta spagnola!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Vamos Atleti!


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe una cosa difficilissima perdere ancora una volta la finale contro i rivali... immaginate perdere due finali in tre anni contro l'inter... robba da spararsi.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa difficilissima perdere ancora una volta la finale contro i rivali... immaginate perdere due finali in tre anni contro l'inter... robba da spararsi.



Eppure loro ci sono riusciti con noi nel giro di tre anni, anche se non era propriamente la finale


----------



## Djici (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eppure loro ci sono riusciti con noi nel giro di tre anni, anche se non era propriamente la finale



Non e nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile ad una FINALE


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2016)

Io ho la sensazione che la rivinca il Real.


----------



## .Nitro (5 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile come si possa arrivare in finale senza prendere praticamente nessuno,facendo anche una figuraccia contro il Wolfsburg,uno dei peggiori Real degli ultimi tempi che rischia di vincere la Champions,senza fare praticamente nulla.
Forza Atletico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2016)

Questa la vincerà l'Atletico, dai. Come ho già detto, dalla semifinale tra Bayern e Atletico sarebbe uscito il vincitore e quel vincitore è proprio l'Atletico; che poi il fato voglia pure concedergli la vendetta sui concittadini è un plus.


----------



## Dexter (5 Maggio 2016)

Io credo vincerà nuovamente il Real. A differenza del Barca e del Bayern, i blancos sono si più "scarsi" ma molto più concreti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Maggio 2016)

Questa Champions se la merita assolutamente l'Atletico


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Maggio 2016)

Strano che Galliani non si sia vantato del fatto che in questa finale c'è anche un po' di Milan, dato che l'ingaggio di Torres lo stiamo pagando noi


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Il Real dovrebbe allenarsi a Milanello


----------



## unbreakable (5 Maggio 2016)

avevo prevfisto una finale city bayern ed invece meritatamente si ripropone il derby di madrid ..
personalmente mi piacerebbe l'affermazione dell'atletico madrid perche' ha eliminato barca e bayern e per un numero di coppe pero' c'e' da dire che sia nella finale di due anni fa sia nel doppio contronto dell'anno scorso e' passato il real madrid ..


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2016)

La vince l'Atletico. E' destino. Un pò come lo fu per noi con il Liverpool.


----------



## S T B (5 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quoto, farò il tifo per loro. Da notare come abbiamo perso ufficialmente il numero di finali giocate come squadre di Milano nel complessivo. Le squadre di Madrid hanno totalizzato 11 finali contro le 10 nostre con quelle della sfinter.



Non so il numero delle finali giocate, ma abbiamo già perso la sfida di coppe dei campioni:
Madrid 11-Milano 10. Madrid finora ne ha vinte 10 solo con il real, ma comunque vada ne avrà 11...


----------



## S T B (5 Maggio 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Incredibile come si possa arrivare in finale senza prendere praticamente nessuno,facendo anche una figuraccia contro il Wolfsburg,uno dei peggiori Real degli ultimi tempi che rischia di vincere la Champions,senza fare praticamente nulla.
> Forza Atletico



e noi negli anni passati abbiamo preso praticamente sempre il Barcellona... l'unica volta che prendemmo il tottenham andammo fuori lo stesso


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

Vincerà l'Atletico, meritatamente, almeno spero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Già normalmente gli uomini del Cholo sono dei demoni assetati di sangue; immaginate adesso che hanno la possibilità di vendicarsi della finale di due anni fa, contro gli odiati e blasonati concittadini: pensate davvero che si lasceranno scappare l'occasione? Probabilmente giocheranno alla morte, ma davvero alla morte, a costo di lasciare la propria vita sul campo. Questa è la Champions dell'Atletico, con buona pace di CR7, Zizou e dell'undicesima.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già normalmente gli uomini del Cholo sono dei demoni assetati di sangue; immaginate adesso che hanno la possibilità di vendicarsi della finale di due anni fa, contro gli odiati e blasonati concittadini: pensate davvero che si lasceranno scappare l'occasione? Probabilmente giocheranno alla morte, ma davvero alla morte, a costo di lasciare la propria vita sul campo. Questa è la Champions dell'Atletico, con buona pace di CR7, Zizou e dell'undicesima.



vedremo anche se tutto lascia presagire questo


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2016)

se la dovevano prendere già l'anno scorso la rivincita e la chance era pure maggiore dato che si giocava su doppio confronto, alla fine è passato sempre il Real. Su gara secca una squadra che basa tutto su difesa e contropiede deve fare la partita perfetta per vincere e non è nemmeno detto che basti, il Real più sgangherato degli ultimi anni invece ha i campioni dalla sua e quelli possono bastare, tra l'altro ha trovato una certa solidità difensiva nell'ultimo mese. Per me vince ancora il Real.

P.S. due anni fa l'Atletico era l'underdog e aveva già vinto la Liga, sicuramente la pressione era diversa.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Maggio 2016)

Negli ultimi 5 anni la squadra che ha eliminato Guardiola ha vinto la CL.

La "tradizione" si confermerà anche quest'anno?


----------



## smallball (6 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vincerà l'Atletico, meritatamente, almeno spero



lo penso anche io


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2016)

Da tifoso Real dico che se la merita l'Atletico. Però forza Merengues!


----------



## S T B (6 Maggio 2016)

secondo me la vince chi ha un allenatore vero, quindi Atletico. CR7 è forte, ma non vince da solo. E secondo me non sono un vero collettivo. Spero di non sbagliarmi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Chissà quale episodio a favore avrà l'Atletico? Rigore a centrocampo? Fallo di mano non fischiato in area? Io non sottovaluterei l'ipotesi intervento da macellaio non punito con il rosso.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Maggio 2016)

Chissà quale episodio a favore avrà l'Atletico? Rigore a centrocampo? Fallo di mano non fischiato in area? Io non sottovaluterei l'ipotesi intervento da macellaio non punito con il rosso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2016)

Due anni tifavo per Carletto..quest'anno spero davvero la vinca l'Atletico..


----------



## .Nitro (18 Maggio 2016)

Se la vince il Real è la Champion's più immeritata degli ultimi tempi. Per di più con il Real peggiore degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2016)

up


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Maggio 2016)

Spero nel meteorite


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2016)

Risultato scontato. Non vedrò la partita.


----------



## Hammer (25 Maggio 2016)

Una peggio dell'altra


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Spero nel meteorite



Dopo però ci ritroveremmo senza stadio


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dopo però ci ritroveremmo senza stadio



chissà mai che non decidano di costruirne uno nuovo... speriamo nel meteorite


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Dopo però ci ritroveremmo senza stadio



Meglio


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Bale: "nessun giocatore dell'Atletico giocherebbe titolare nel Real", la solita spocchia madridista....atteggiamenti come questo mi fanno odiare il Real come nessun altro club.


----------



## de sica (26 Maggio 2016)

Vivo a Madrid da settembre, ed essere capitato nella città giusta, nell'anno giusto, mi fa godere come un riccio


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Per evitare che i prescritti facessero una figuraccia hanno inserito pure le Coppe Uefa


----------



## Tobi (26 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bale: "nessun giocatore dell'Atletico giocherebbe titolare nel Real", la solita spocchia madridista....atteggiamenti come questo mi fanno odiare il Real come nessun altro club.



Griezman ti panchinerebbe in un nano secondo


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Griezman ti panchinerebbe in un nano secondo



Anche Godin, Koke e Oblak credo che panchinerebbero le controparti madridiste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Godin, Koke e Oblak credo che panchinerebbero le controparti madridiste.



godin al posto di pepe e ramos? boh può essere al posto del portoghese, koke con quello che ha il real a centrocampo non giocherebbe mai e navas per me è meglio di oblak o quanto meno si equivalgono..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Maggio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vivo a Madrid da settembre, ed essere capitato nella città giusta, nell'anno giusto, mi fa godere come un riccio



peccato che la finale la fanno a Milano


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per evitare che i prescritti facessero una figuraccia hanno inserito pure le Coppe Uefa



È una finale di Champions, cosa cavolo c'entrano le Coppe Uefa ? che pagliacci


----------



## Serginho (27 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per evitare che i prescritti facessero una figuraccia hanno inserito pure le Coppe Uefa



Beh allora dovrebbero mettere pure le nostre coppe delle coppe che ricordiamolo una volta erano piu' importanti della coppa uefa


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> È una finale di Champions, cosa cavolo c'entrano le Coppe Uefa ? che pagliacci





Serginho ha scritto:


> Beh allora dovrebbero mettere pure le nostre coppe delle coppe che ricordiamolo una volta erano piu' importanti della coppa uefa




Praticamente hanno inserito tutti i trofei UEFA vinti dall'Inter. Avessero fatto lo stesso col Milan ci dovevano mettere le Coppe delle Coppe e soprattutto le 5 supercoppe Europee. Ma così l'umiliazione dei prescritti sarebbe stata ancora più evidente


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> godin al posto di pepe e ramos? boh può essere al posto del portoghese, koke con quello che ha il real a centrocampo non giocherebbe mai e navas per me è meglio di oblak o quanto meno si equivalgono..



Godin vs Pepe: prendo tutta la vita il primo

Koke vs Casemiro: io sceglierei il primo

Oblak vs Navas: Per me il primo già ora è molto più affidale del portiere del Real ed ha anche 7 anni di meno.

Ma questo è solo il mio parere. Ed ovviamente bisogna capire quanto l'essere inseriti nel "sistema Atletico" esalti le qualità dei giocatori di Simeone nascondendone le debolezze.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Godin vs Pepe: prendo tutta la vita il primo
> 
> Koke vs Casemiro: io sceglierei il primo
> 
> ...



potrei pure essere d'accordo ma casemiro gioca nel real perchè offre più copertura, non credo che sarebbe un vantaggio per i blancos sostituirlo con koke, allo stesso modo ti potrei dire che gente che fa la risereva la real come james isco jese kovacic giocherebbe titolare nell'atletico senza problemi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> potrei pure essere d'accordo ma casemiro gioca nel real perchè offre più copertura, non credo che sarebbe un vantaggio per i blancos sostituirlo con koke, allo stesso modo ti potrei dire che gente che fa la risereva la real come james isco jese kovacic giocherebbe titolare nell'atletico senza problemi



Quello che dici è ovvio, tuttavia il mio post intendeva smentire le affermazioni stupide, prima ancora che spocchiose, di Bale.

Che poi, se il Real dovesse perdere, il gallese ci farebbe una figura di melma: praticamente gli rinfaccerebbero che ha perso contro delle scamorze.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

*Le formazioni
**

REAL MADRID (4-3-3): Navas; Carvajal, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All.: Zidane


**ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Savic, Godin, Filipe Luis; Saul, Gabi, Fernandez, Koke; Griezmann, Torres. All.: Simeone*


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2016)

Vamos Atletico! Il real non puo vincere una champions a San Siro!


----------



## Jaqen (28 Maggio 2016)

Pazzesco, non me ne frega proprio nulla.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2016)

speriamo vinca l'atletico


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Se vince il Real è la morte del calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per evitare che i prescritti facessero una figuraccia hanno inserito pure le Coppe Uefa


No vabbè, ridicolo   Tra l'altro non ci arrivano lo stesso, 7-6


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se vince il Real è la morte del calcio.



Perchè ? Non mi pare abbiano rubato nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ? Non mi pare abbiano rubato nulla.


Roma, Wolfsburg e City: uno dei percorsi più ridicoli della storia della Champions


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Roma, Wolfsburg e City: uno dei percorsi più ridicoli della storia della Champions



Vabbè, capita. Noi abbiamo rubato il mondiale del 2006 allora ?

Comunque le squadre a quel livello sono tutte forti, non è detto che l'atletico le avrebbe spazzate via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, capita. Noi abbiamo rubato il mondiale del 2006 allora ?
> 
> Comunque le squadre a quel livello sono tutte forti, non è detto che l'atletico le avrebbe spazzate via.


La Germania era forte


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2016)

Vincerà l'Atletico. Questione di destino. Un pò come accadde a noi con la rivincita con il Liverpool.

E se lo merita, ha eliminato le due grandi candidate, Barca e Bayern.


----------



## Snake (28 Maggio 2016)

stessa fine del Valencia che curiosamente giocò sempre a san siro la seconda finale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Maggio 2016)

Tutte le coincidenze portano Atletico, ma non si sa mai (anche se se la meritano veramente).

La Finale persa di C.Ronaldo era a Roma, chissà che questa volta si prende la rivincita.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni
> **
> 
> REAL MADRID (4-3-3): Navas; Carvajal, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All.: Zidane
> ...




.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tutte le coincidenze portano Atletico, ma non si sa mai (anche se se la meritano veramente).
> 
> La Finale persa di C.Ronaldo era a Roma, chissà che questa volta si prende la rivincita.



speriamo, ma quella era con lo united, la vedo dura, anche perchè vedo che i gufi hanno cominciato a scatenarsi


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Maggio 2016)

Tiferò Atletico Madrid, in cuor mio ho sempre il sogno di riagganciare il Real a quota 10.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali
*
*
Real Madrid (4-3-3): Navas; Carvajal, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All.: Zidane.

Atletico Madrid (4-4-2): Oblak; Juanfran, Godin, Savic , Filipe Luís; Koke, Gabi, Fernandez, Saul; Griezmann, Torres. All.: Simeone.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Germania era forte



non era proprio un granché, è che giocavano in casa, era una squadra molto fisica


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, capita. Noi abbiamo rubato il mondiale del 2006 allora ?
> 
> Comunque le squadre a quel livello sono tutte forti, non è detto che l'atletico le avrebbe spazzate via.



esatto..non dimentichiamo che l'Atletico prima di buttare fuori le due corazzate aveva rischiato di uscire contro il psv


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> *
> *
> Real Madrid (4-3-3): Navas; Carvajal, Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Casemiro, Kroos, Modric; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All.: Zidane.
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Maggio 2016)

Savic titolare al posto di Gimenez


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Forza Atletico. Forza Cholo!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Forza Atletico. Forza Cholo!



Forza Cholo magari è esagerato, io direi: forza la squadra e l'allenatore che giocano contro il Real


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Forza Cholo magari è esagerato, io direi: forza la squadra e l'allenatore che giocano contro il Real


E io cosa ho scritto?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

madò ste buffonate americane stile superbowl non le sopporto.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E io cosa ho scritto?



Il tuo è un tifo positivo, il mio è solo contro, ed è dettato dall'odio verso il Real, a me importa che perda il Real non che vinca l'Atletico


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2016)

La Sfinter ha vinto la Champions nello stadio del Real e temo che stasera si ripeterà il tutto a parti invertite.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Gran vacca Alicia


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma quando aboliscono ste cerimonie pre finale?? Sono ridicole.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un tifo positivo, il mio è solo contro, ed è dettato dall'odio verso il Real, a me importa che perda il Real non che vinca l'Atletico


Ah su questo sono d'accordo. Speriamo che perdano male.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Bocelli.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Come mai gioca Casemiro e non James?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come mai gioca Casemiro e non James?



James non gioca da due secoli mi pare.. ormai è panchinaro.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Dopo tanti anni l'inno della Champions risuona a S. Siro....prima era una cosa normale...


----------



## cremone (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Real non ha mai vinto a San Siro....


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2016)

sergio ramos... 1 a 0



Non so se c'è già stato un giocatore decisivo in due finale, sopratutto un difensore...


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Gol di Sergio Ramos

1-0 Real


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il Real non ha mai vinto a San Siro....


...


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimo giocatore Ramos


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Adesso è dura per l'Atletico...


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma a che gli serve Emery?


----------



## cremone (28 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> ...



Ops.........


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Si ma c'è poco da fare. Se non giochi ti può andare bene ogni tanto, ma alla fine non vinci. Ok va bene il catenaccio ma bisogna anche attaccare


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine purtroppo sono sempre le squadre prestigiose a cavarsela in queste finali.. l'unica eccezione è stata il 2012, ma li perché il Bayern giocava in casa, che è più una maledizione che benedizione.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2016)

cmq dicono che Ramos era in fuorigioco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come mai gioca Casemiro e non James?



James è titolare solo a fifa


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2016)

Modric lo vedrei bene nel Milan, è già a San Siro potrebbe fermarsi lì dopo la finale.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq dicono che Ramos era in fuorigioco.



Il goal è irregolare certamente


----------



## juventino (28 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico non si è praticamente presentato in campo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq dicono che Ramos era in fuorigioco.



come godo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'Atletico non si è praticamente presentato in campo.



l'Atletico è questo, però è una squadra che non muore mai


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

torres si conferma il paracarro dei 6 mesi milanisti, per ora.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> torres si conferma il paracarro dei 6 mesi milanisti, per ora.



se la squadra fa fatica tutti i centravanti del mondo sembrano dei paracarri


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico non è proprio capace di fare la partita. Non è nel loro DNA.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Maggio 2016)

Kroos mi ricorda Montolivo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

questa sarebbe la seconda Champions vinta con un gol in fuorigioco per il real, dopo quella di mijatovic  sappiamo contro chi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico sta raccogliendo quello che ha seminato per tutto questo torneo.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Madre de Dios, Sergio Ramos.. Il migliore al mondo nel suo ruolo, forse più di Godin.


----------



## Kaw (28 Maggio 2016)

Real in scioltezza, però con gol da annullare.
Per ora comunque partita bruttina...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Rigore per l'Atletico


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Rigore per l'Atletico


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Pepe, sempre il solito idiota.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

rigore.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Grande il macellaio.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Non ci posso crederem


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa fa sto asino???


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Rigore sbagliato


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

SE va beh traversa.....


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Che mazzata ha tirato.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2016)

No vabbè la traversa no


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Koke e Renato


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma quanto è stupido sto Grezzlie-man


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

Zidane che vince la Cl ma dai non ci voglio credere.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Koke e Renato


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2016)

Partita finita.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Grieznann è un gran giocatore i rigori li sbagliano tutti compreso lo stesso Ronaldo che ne ha sbagliato uno in finale .


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Bale e Ronaldo finora scandalosi: 200 milioni di nulla.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2016)

Ronaldo imbarazzante


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Segnerà l'Atletico al novantesimo, come il Real due anni fa?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segnerà l'Atletico al novantesimo, come il Real due anni fa?



Non credo proprio la partita è finita sul rigore sbagliato


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

Nessuna sorpresa per me, la partita tende chiaramente dalla parte delle merengues. Quel rigore pesa come un macigno, il contrappasso per qualche episodio fortunato qua e là tra quarti e semi.
Scandaloso che il Real vinca una coppa dopo che sembrava fosse una stagione di transizione e soprattutto con il cammino avuto fino alla finale..


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

che noia mortale.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Sì, partita terrificante.

Una delle finali più brutte di sempre.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Comunque complimentoni a Zidane, non gli avrei dato un centesimo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Che partita oscena, l'Atletico si sapeva che avrebbe fatto questa partita, ma il Real, con tutti i fantastiliardi spesi e poi si ritrova a fare un insulso catenaccio dal 30mo del primo tempo....mah.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Cristina imbarazzante


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Vi hanno sentito mi sa, tre tiri in 10 secondi


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che partita oscena, l'Atletico si sapeva che avrebbe fatto questa partita, ma il Real, con tutti i fantastiliardi spesi e poi si ritrova a fare un insulso catenaccio dal 30mo del primo tempo....mah.



Ma una squadra che arriva in finale dopo aver incontrato tre squadre imbarazzanti cosa vuoi???


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Pareggio dell'Atletico.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Gol Altetico


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il calcio è assurdo. Grande Carrasco!


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Goooooooooolllllll godoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dany20 (28 Maggio 2016)

Carasco! 1-1.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Ora penso che sia finita davvero


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

gol sbagliato, gol subito: è la legge.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

Carrascoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alcyppa (28 Maggio 2016)

Giusto così....Ronaldo fa l'ebete davanti al portiere e subito dopo l'Atletico segna


----------



## Milo (28 Maggio 2016)

Che squadra l'atletico, cavolo


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

Lo sapevo.. Ho provato la,strategia del piangina sperando pagasse. Ale colchoneros..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Comuque Gabi strepitoso.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma una squadra che arriva in finale dopo aver incontrato tre squadre imbarazzanti cosa vuoi???




Già, uno spende centinaia di milioni e poi è costretto a mettere Casemiro.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Cristiano Ronaldo imbarazzante


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

*1-1 FINALE.

Si va ai supplementari.*


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Questo era rosso più il goal irregolare


----------



## alcyppa (28 Maggio 2016)

Era rosso


----------



## Didaco (28 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2016)

Il rosso ci stava eccome, che mafia


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Il Real nonostante i soldi , nonostante ottavi, quarti e semi favorevoli e nonostante un gol in fuorigioco... è ai supplementari con tanto di bus per tutto il tempo..che schifo.


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Allora ricapitoliamo : rosso non dato , goal irregolare del Real Madrid , più un rigore non dato per mani di Sergio ramos . Se vince il Real Madrid è un FURTO.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Quando giocano real e barca è sempre così...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2016)

Forza Atletico.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Carrasco ha spaccato la partita..


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Carrasco questa sera sta ammazzando tutti


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma l' arbitro ? Ma sta bene ? Il vantaggio ?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Zidane applica lo stesso modo di giocare di Inzaghi, tutti dietro e lanci lunghi, solo che il Real ha kroos e Modric, il Milan di Inzaghi aveva Montolivo e De Jong.

Se il Real perde è meglio che Zidane passi almeno 200 miglia lontano da Madrid.


----------



## eldero (28 Maggio 2016)

Gioco del Real imbarazzante


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma scusa ma perché non mette james fresco che Ronaldo cammina ? Che somaro


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

casemiro mostruoso stasera, che partita


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma scusa ma perché non mette james fresco che Ronaldo cammina ? Che somaro




Ha finito i cambi


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Altra mancata espulsione visto che doveva essere il secondo giallo


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ha finito i cambi



Hai ragione per me è inspiegabile james in panca tutta la partita però sono un estimatore di james lo ammetto .


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione per me è inspiegabile james in panca tutta la partita però sono un estimatore di james lo ammetto .



concordo con te ma Zidane non lo vede, non lo ha mai considerato anche nelle altre partite


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> casemiro mostruoso stasera, che partita




Il fatto che Casemiro sia il migliore la dice lunga sulla qualità del gioco del Real e sulla partita imbarazzante imbastita da Zidane...


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Casemiro sia il migliore la dice lunga sulla qualità del gioco del Real e sulla partita imbarazzante imbastita da Zidane...



ma che doveva fare, doveva prepararla in questa maniera qua, guarda che giocare contro l'Atletico non è una passeggiata, se al posto di divorarsi quel gol benzema la da in mezzo a Ronaldo tutto solo staremo a parlare di altro


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione per me è inspiegabile james in panca tutta la partita però sono un estimatore di james lo ammetto .





Concordo, è davvero incomprensibile, se poi tale ostracismo viene da un ex giocatore talentuoso come zidane....


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

ma che pagliaccio è pepe ?  vergognoso


----------



## Kaw (28 Maggio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che pagliaccio è pepe ?  vergognoso



Persino l'arbitro l'ha guardato con la faccia schifata...


----------



## alcyppa (28 Maggio 2016)

Pepe si merita il peggio


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Pepe è una cosa vergognosa


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Rigori.

Simeone è un invasato!


----------



## Principe (28 Maggio 2016)

Sarebbe scandaloso vincesse il Real forza atletico !!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2016)

OSceni i rigori li odio.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

La vedo male per il cholo. Troppa classe ai rigori del real


----------



## Snake (28 Maggio 2016)

esattamente come il Valencia....


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Contro il PSV Oblak scandaloso


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa fa?? Qualcuno dica a che può tuffarsi


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

oblak sembra lag abbiati, pietoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Oblak qualcosa di osceno


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma sto portiere dell'Atletico non si muove proprio?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma sto idiota perché non si butta


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Oblak osceno, nemmeno si butta...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Tanto valeva mettere una sedia dell'Ikea.. non si tuffa mai


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Finita.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2016)

finita.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Finita ora segna ronaldo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

Gli sta bene mo perdono


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

Portiere davvero scandaloso.. ma lo sapevo scarso nei rigori oblak


----------

